# bristlenose pleco



## qaiacmone (Apr 20, 2009)

does anyone know how much bristlenose plecos go for?


----------



## joevc1 (Dec 17, 2007)

first let me say that my LFS is very expensive, I just picked up one that is 3 inches for $15, I had a $5 credit so it cost me $10. They had other sizes for $6-$24.

It also depends on the availability and demand in your area.


----------



## chris777 (Jun 27, 2008)

Depends on the size but around here anywhere from $4 to $20.


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

elmers aquarium here in pittsburgh sells them for 6.99


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I paid $60 for my long-finned albino!!!

And worth every penny IMHO.


----------



## qaiacmone (Apr 20, 2009)

thanks for all the info, we werent sure, out bn has spawned and we have about 32 baby plecos (as far as we can count right now, could be more who knows LOL!)


----------



## Jillanne (Jul 6, 2009)

If you are thinking of selling them to LFS they will only pay abt a third of what they would sell them for, if you are lucky. You would make more money, if that is your goal, by selling them privately. Saves the buyer money too.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

Jillanne said:


> If you are thinking of selling them to LFS they will only pay abt a third of what they would sell them for, if you are lucky. You would make more money, if that is your goal, by selling them privately. Saves the buyer money too.


agreed...post em on the trading post.


----------



## fishman13 (Jul 27, 2009)

Usually they cost about 5.99.javascript:emoticon('8)')


----------



## fishman13 (Jul 27, 2009)

Here in Maryland there is a fish store called exotic aquatics and there fish are reasonably priced and very healthy. : http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/imag ... _thumb.gif


----------



## fishman13 (Jul 27, 2009)

Here in Maryland there is a fish store called exotic aquatics and there fish are reasonably priced and very healthy. : http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/imag ... _thumb.gif


----------

